# Need some plant advice for 90 gallon SA Cichlid tank



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

This tank will be stocked with Geophagus Red Head Tapajos (eartheaters), 1 centerpiece Threadfin Heckelii and some dither fish which I am still deciding on. Performed fishless cycling and tank is now cycled parameters:
pH 6.6, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 30ppm, kH 35.8 ppm gH 179ppm. Temp 78 F. Tank has pool sand substrate, multiple driftwood pieces and some rockwork with lots of open sand area for the eartheaters to do their thing. Lighting is Hygger 24/7 planted LED. Tank has glass cover. Filtration is 2 Eheim 2217 canister filters with the spray bars at opposite ends of the tank (sidewalls). One spraybar is directed across the top which provides surface agitation and other spray bar is directed downward at 45 degree angle to provide a circular water flow through the tank.
I would like to create a partial canopy of plants towards the top of the tank by attaching them to driftwood which is concentrated at center of tank from bottom to top to create a sight break for fish. I believe any floating plants are out due to surface agitation. Looking for some relatively moderate to fast growing species that are easy to maintain (no CO2 additions) and can handle some water movement. Would prefer not to use the Hornwort I currently have in a 40 breeder as it constantly sheds and clogs filter intake. Plants could be attached to driftwood in tank or draped in amongst it to hold it in place. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

You can have floating plants if you make a corral for them in a quieter area of the tank. You can use airline tubing with suction cups at each end to make a semicircle on one end of the tank or across a corner. I have done this successfully with water lettuce. As for plants to attach to the driftwood Java fern would probably be the best, there are several varieties and n my experience they grow faster than Anubias or Bucephalandra, though you could include some of those As well. You could try Java moss, but I find that cichlids tend to pull it off, not sure if the earth eaters would. Something like Hydrocotyle leucocephala or H. tripartita might work draped over the branches.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Mazan said:


> Hydrocotyle leucocephala


The Brazilian Pennywort sounds interesting draped around the driftwood mixed in with Java Fern on the driftwood. 
As far as the air line tubing to corral floating plants how can you hide the tubing; is it visible or do you drape some plants over it. If you suction cup the tubing to the tank won't the plants drift out of the corral during water changes when the water level recedes?


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

At first you can see the tube a bit but the plants soon grow over the edge of it so you don’t see it for long. Yes, they do escape during water changes, you just have to put them back when you have finished, alternatively you can push the corral down as you lower the water level.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

All great info from @Mazan above. 
The Java moss picking thing he pointed out though, is something I haven't observed before in my tanks. Some dedicated herbivores such as a Black Belt Cichlid and even a school of Silver Dollars I kept, just basically ignored the stuff. However, I never had anything larger than a pair of Cutteri Cichlids actually spawn in a tank with that moss growing in it. I could definitely see a determined pair of larger Cichlids just picking and grooming off all of the moss off the rocks and wood around a spawning site.
And whew.... what a mess that would be!
The Java Ferns mentioned will definitely grow faster than other plant species sited on wood and rocks in the aquarium. However, that species requires just a bit more maintenance as well, to keep it looking and growing good. When happy, those things will 'pup' (produce little Java Ferns) almost constantly. So initially, you're just always placing these baby Java Ferns around on new things to help get them better established in the tank. Then over time, you might get to the point like I did, and just start weeding those things out and throwing 'em away... All good I suppose.
I AM a big fan of the various Anubias plant types out there. From the little 'nanas' on up to some much bigger growing variants, there is a fascinating array of leaf shapes and sizes to choose from in that group. Carefully mixing those different species around in different areas of the tank and on various parts of the aquarium furnishings, could look really nice.
And then are those substrate-rooting plants. 
And, like many of us have found ourselves in the larger Cichlid-loving world.... siting aquatic plants directly down into the substrate, is almost invariably NOT going to end well! But, substrate-rooting plants provide a lot of advantages and benefits to an aquarium. For one, those things can grow FAST. This is a very good thing, as that fast growing stuff tends to be on the hungry side of things in eating Nitrates, Phosphates and other toxic undesirables out of the water of your aquarium.
But.... how do you site those kinds of plants in an aquarium with those rough & tumble, digging Cichlids in it?
This older post may help to explain the situation and what I did to overcome those challenges,








Potted Aquatic Plants In New World Aquarium?


Hello All, I have been strongly recommending the use of potted aquarium plants in many of my posts lately. Potted plants are recommended for a few reasons. As follows, When the aquarium is stocked with Cichlid residents that seemingly could make a Tracked Excavator envious of their digging...




www.cichlid-forum.com




And ultimately it all comes down to potting up those substrate-rooting plants. My aquatic plant pot of choice is actually the humble goldfish bowl. I used the flat sided, one gallon glass types for my plants, as they were easy to site flat against the back glass of the tank. The tapering, small diameter neck size for that sort of pot shape works extremely well to keep everything intact inside the bowl/pot. My soil for those plants was actual, high-grade potting soil, topped off with 2 - 3 inches of small diameter, natural colored gravel.
Worked beautifully.
I can't recommend the Amazon Sword plant highly enough for that application. Those things are absolute, nutrient HAWGS. And, will do a fantastic job of hoovering up those Nitrates out of your water. Plenty of other stuff works well in that application as well. Just be mindful of your own water supply's natural tendency to become slightly acidic in PH... some substrate-rooting plants may not thrive for you in those conditions (Valisneria?).
-
And as always, a high quality light source will drive strong, sustainable growth in your aquatic plants. Don't hold back! Those plants are gonna need to out-compete the mean ol' nasty Algae Monster, who will be visiting your aquarium soon enough. Given the right conditions to thrive in your aquarium, they'll do just fine for you.


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Actually in another forum I saw pictures of a tank with Geophagus "tapajos" which had Valisneria planted along the back, it appeared to be doing well and the OP said it was just planted in the substrate and that the geos had not dug it up, I was quite surprised. Regarding sucking up nitrates I find that water lettuce (and probably other floating plants) does an excellent job as well. I actually have a tank with a severum and five young festivums and I was fully expecting all plants to be eaten. But no, it has loads of water lettuce, Valisneria and a couple of java ferns which have never been eaten, and only one root of Valisneria was dug up near a rock where the severum decided to spawn. To be on the safe side though planting in pots is probably a good idea if you want substrate rooting plants.


----------



## SUP3RB1RD (Nov 20, 2015)

@Aussieman57 I am interested to see what you actually end up using, I like the driftwood idea, but was also wondering about the surface agitation. *Do you keep them away from the top by trimming I guess?* I have nothing to add to the thread but am quite interested as I plan to try planted again. Its been 20yrs+ since I had a bad experience the first and last time I tried (Snails hitch hiked into my tank)


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

SUP3RB1RD said:


> @Aussieman57 I am interested to see what you actually end up using, I like the driftwood idea, but was also wondering about the surface agitation. *Do you keep them away from the top by trimming I guess?* I have nothing to add to the thread but am quite interested as I plan to try planted again. Its been 20yrs+ since I had a bad experience the first and last time I tried (Snails hitch hiked into my tank)


What kind of snails?I have ramshorns in all of my tanks, they don't affect the plants, intact may help to keep some leaves algae free.


----------



## SUP3RB1RD (Nov 20, 2015)

The concern was I did not want the snails in the tank. Not something I have any interest in keeping 

I have know idea what kind of snails they were


----------



## Machel (12 mo ago)

If you want you can add a severum, Jungle Vals, Onion Plants, Anubias (various types), firemouth, a convict, and potentially a smaller green terror along with my jack and pleco into your 90 gallons plant.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

SUP3RB1RD said:


> @Aussieman57 I am interested to see what you actually end up using, I like the driftwood idea, but was also wondering about the surface agitation. *Do you keep them away from the top by trimming I guess?* I have nothing to add to the thread but am quite interested as I plan to try planted again. Its been 20yrs+ since I had a bad experience the first and last time I tried (Snails hitch hiked into my tank)


No problem I'll update as I go along. Going to be talking with an aquarium plant distributor here in FL this week to bounce some ideas around.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

So did water change today to bring nitrates down a bit & stabilize pH. Added a little more driftwood. Some plants on the way specifically Anubias coffeolia which will be wedged inside of rocks piles to keep critter from moving them around (rhizomes will be left exposed). Also have Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort) coming in which will be draped within driftwood branches. Also have some swordtails (Brick Red & Red Tuxedo) on the way for dither fish. Current pic without plants...








The 40 breeder turned out nice with the Anubias nana, Anubias nana petite & Hornwort...








A lot of plants are currently out of stock. Will see how this works out for now and add stuff in as it becomes available.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Getting there! The wood additions look great, and are gonna look very nice with the plants on them.
Can't wait to see how this one develops.


----------



## zer0signal (Jan 5, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> So did water change today to bring nitrates down a bit & stabilize pH. Added a little more driftwood. Some plants on the way specifically Anubias coffeolia which will be wedged inside of rocks piles to keep critter from moving them around (rhizomes will be left exposed). Also have Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort) coming in which will be draped within driftwood branches. Also have some swordtails (Brick Red & Red Tuxedo) on the way for dither fish. Current pic without plants...
> View attachment 141151
> 
> The 40 breeder turned out nice with the Anubias nana, Anubias nana petite & Hornwort...
> ...


Looks good man!
What stock is in the 40b?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

zer0signal said:


> Looks good man!
> What stock is in the 40b?


5 Rainbow Cichlids growing out for pairs, Pearl & Zebra Danios for dithers.


----------



## zer0signal (Jan 5, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> 5 Rainbow Cichlids growing out for pairs, Pearl & Zebra Danios for dithers.


Very Cool!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

The 90 is still a work in progress. Tank is fully cycled. Trio of red Tuxedo Swordtails & 1 male 4 female Red Brick Swordtails are in the tank. Plants are getting started: 1 Java Fern Mat, 1 clump Java Moss, Multiple Moneywort Plants & multiple Pennywort Plants arrived and placed/planted today. Wondering if I need a liquid fertilizer and if so which one. Hmmm...


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

It’s going to look really good when all those plants grow in. Probably yes to fertilizer, I don’t know which you can get over there but I find Azoo Plant Premium is really good, especially for a newly set up tank. It’s a complete one with both macro and micro nutrients to be used just once or twice a week.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks. Have been all over the map trying to stock tank with fish the wife would also like. Put an end to that nonsense tonight and explained I would decide what will be going in the tank. Sooo... I was thinking of doing a tank sans heater. Really like Gymnogeophagus balzani. Tank is in living room and I live in SW FL. Lowest temp might be 68-70 for a couple of weeks. I know this does not exactly meet "cool down requirements". Rest of the year we live in central air with temps @ 73 at night & 75 ish during the day. Swords can easily handle this. Options would be to have G. balzani as a centerpiece fish & maybe some other smaller cichlids that can handle those temps. like G. terrapurpura. Other option maybe a trio of balzani ??? Water parameters: pH 6.7, kH 2-3 degrees, gH 9 degrees. My goal is to provide the best environment I can for my fish. If you believe this won't work feel free to critique and rip it apart. Very open to ideas and other possible suggestions. Any help will be appreciated. Pic of current setup...heater still running in tank; actual temp is 77-78 degrees (digital therm reads a couple of degrees higher).


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Those Gymnogeophagus are really attractive fish. I don’t have any experience with them, though my guess is that the temperature variations you are talking about would be ok for them. Hopefully someone else will reply.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Now we're talking! The tank is starting to green up. Looking good.
So, first things first.

Liquid Fertilizer. DON'T. If you were pushing this tank with CO2? I'd say yes, you could get away with it. Otherwise, you are just going to be providing a source of food for the Algae Monster. Don't encourage it! Trust me, you're gonna be battling that beast anyway, soon enough. So, IF you want to provide fertilizer to the plants? The best method with a low-tech (Non- CO2) aquarium, is to just place the substrate rooting plants down into actual, nutrient-rich, high quality POTTING SOIL. (That is sited as a nutrient layer under a top coat of coarse sand or small sized gravel). The substrate rooting plants (ONLY) get access to more nutrition that way, while denying the Algae Monster any of it. Also, if you want to boost up the nutrition even further, then you can use fertilizer sticks or tabs, that are placed right down into the substrate next to the plant so its roots (only) have access to it.
Cichlid Stocking Schemes! My goodness, it's been an adventure for you in sorting this one out. So, _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_, Paraguay Eartheater is a Cichlid species that definitely comes from a cooler region of South America. And yes, because of that they will - PROBABLY - appreciate the lower continuously maintained temps you are willing to provide them in the aquarium. And while YES, it has been widely reported that this species will have it's life shortened and noticeably decline without the 2-3 month mid-60's cooling period annually.... I am beginning to doubt that, and believe that the cooler temp 'rest period' may only be of real importance to induce spawning in this species. And besides, I seriously doubt you will be purchasing any WC (or even F1 fish) for this aquarium right? That adaptability and toughness in Cichlids is a REAL THING. Meaning? That any G. Balzanii you get will have probably NEVER SEEN a cool down period, or possibly even cooler aquarium temps. They should do fine, and will probably thrive in the conditions of your cooler water aquarium. Oh, and definitely get more G. balzanii! These are a hugely social species, and the males can sometimes be real thugs to the females. I would recommend stocking with a 1M/5F harem group of this species. And DON'T get other Cichlids! In 6 foot long tanks, an adult-sized male Balzanii may tolerate other Cichlids okay... In your 4 foot long 90 gallon tank, there could be definite trouble ahead!
Otherwise.... I believe you could get some Anubias plant types to fix down onto your wood and rocks. Plus, even some aquatic moss. Heck man, get another Amazon Sword plant for the other side of the tank. Go big, and outcompete the Algae Monster. The so-called 'Partially Planted' aquariums are just slow-motion failures, waiting to happen. Plant this beast out!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Can I get away with 6 G. balzani in a 90 gallon tank? A potted Amazon Sword sounds like a great idea. The Java Fern is on a "mat". I guess I could put a fert tab down between the rocks. What I was hoping to get with the Pennywort & Moneywort was the plants entwining themselves around the driftwood and grow to the top for a natural look. The goal was to keep as much bare sand substrate as possible for their earth eating habits so I'd like to keep the plants off the bottom. That's why I was thinking of liquid ferts for the Anubias, Java Moss & Fern which draw nutrients directly from the water. Do you think I may be able to get away with no fertilization? 
I've not seen anyone offering wild or F1 balzani so they would all be captive bred. 
The tank has several species of Anubias already attached to driftwood. From what I've seen with my 40 gallon they seem to do fine without additional fertilization.
G. balzani & maybe more swordtails might make a nice visual display. Heck I may even look for another cool. water tolerant fish to put in for dithering.
The more I think about this maybe I could get some kind of planting tray and line the back of the tank with the Moneywort & Pennywort. Hmmm...


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Auballagh makes some good points though I don't totally agree with no liquid fertilizer. I know there is an algae risk initially but also it is good to give the plants a head start so they quickly become established and outcompete the algae. What I have done in a new tank is to use the liquid fertilizer from day one, but initially have the lights on only 6 hours a day, this can be extended as the plants become more established. This way I have managed not to have any serious algae problems. However I had a lot of stem plants to start with in my biggest planted tank, mainly because they are the quickest to grow and become well established. They are mostly water column feeders as are the java ferns and Anubias. Plants like Amazon swords will definitely benefit from some type of soil or root tabs.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes! You could totally get away with 6 Balzanii in your 90 gallon tank. That is - if they are the ONLY Cichlids kept. I personally believe you definitely will need at least 4 females to better distribute the aggression from a male Balzanii. Whew... those guys can be some real 'wife beaters' in the aquarium.  An adult male Balzanii will just not tolerate any other species Cichlids settling down onto the substrate (His personal territory?!!!). And at night - sleeping down on that substrate, like Cichlids do - could invite all sorts of trouble.
As far as the substrate nutrient thing? That's ONLY for the substrate-rooting type plants. The Java Ferns I grew, worked well growing out affixed to the bog wood pieces in my tank. Their roots just never got down into the substrate. So unfortunately, I'm not familiar with your Pennywort and Moneywort plants. Haven't kept them, so I can't inform how best to grow them out. But, if you know they will grow out well non-rooted? Great! That would definitely keep your substrate clear for those industrious diggers you are planning to stock this tank with. And with a 1M/4-5F harem of G. balzanii in there? Oh yeah... I can definitely see a mess being made of a potting soil/top coat substrate.
Yep, be safe! Potted plants only!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Mazan said:


> It’s going to look really good when all those plants grow in. Probably yes to fertilizer, I don’t know which you can get over there but I find Azoo Plant Premium is really good, especially for a newly set up tank. It’s a complete one with both macro and micro nutrients to be used just once or twice a week.


Have never seen this stuff. Where do you obtain it?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

One thing I noticed about my swordtails. They are algae hogs. The driftwood was covered with white fungus which is normal for new driftwood; they scoured it clean. They have also scoured most of the algae off the side glass and driftwood. An added benefit to that species.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> So unfortunately, I'm not familiar with your Pennywort and Moneywort plants. Haven't kept them, so I can't inform how best to grow them out. But, if you know they will grow out well non-rooted? Great! That would definitely keep your substrate clear for those industrious diggers you are planning to stock this tank with. And with a 1M/4-5F harem of G. balzanii in there? Oh yeah... I can definitely see a mess being made of a potting soil/top coat substrate.
> Yep, be safe! Potted plants only!


From what I've "read" the Money & Pennywort can be grown either rooted in substrate or floating/attached to driftwood. I'm thinking a back wall of plants & Anubias in the driftwood may look good. What kind of potting soil do you use?


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> Have never seen this stuff. Where do you obtain it?


It is quite common in aquarium shops here but I am in Ecuador. I think it is made in China. I have also used Seachem flourish and extra potassium but mostly when the tank is already established, I have had much better results with the plant premium on new tanks, but would not use it, or only sparingly, when you are fully stocked with those cichlids as it contains nitrates and phosphates. I believe there are similar products by Thrive, you could look them up, I have not seen them here. It is basically a complete fertilizer that you use just once or twice a week.

Here is a link: AZOO Plant Premium 🛒 - PremiumBuces


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

I note that it says about Plant Premium that it is "
_Specifically formulated to prevent algae growth, specifically designed to prevent algae growth"._
I certainly have not had any algae issues using this.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Mazan said:


> It is quite common in aquarium shops here but I am in Ecuador. I think it is made in China. I have also used Seachem flourish and extra potassium but mostly when the tank is already established, I have had much better results with the plant premium on new tanks, but would not use it, or only sparingly, when you are fully stocked with those cichlids as it contains nitrates and phosphates. I believe there are similar products by Thrive, you could look them up, I have not seen them here. It is basically a complete fertilizer that you use just once or twice a week.
> 
> Here is a link: AZOO Plant Premium 🛒 - PremiumBuces


They ship to Europe only. I reside in the US. Maybe it's not available here?


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Aussieman57 said:


> They ship to Europe only. I reside in the US. Maybe it's not available here?


Yes, I just sent that link so you could read about it, perhaps it is not available in the US. Have a look at the Thrive range of fertilizers, one of them may be similar. Thrive All in One Liquid Fertilizer for Aquarium Plants | NilocG Aquatic Labs


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm.....


Aussieman57 said:


> What kind of potting soil do you use?


High Quality! Not the 'cheap stuff' and DO NOT use 'top soil' (lawn applications only). So, basically, I would consider the Organic Miracle-Gro potting soil to be the baseline acceptable product. Better quality potting soil is made by an outfit called Fox Farm. Their brands of 'Happy Frog', 'Ocean Forest' and maybe even a couple others... will certainly, 'deliver the goods' for potted aquatic plants. Some additional info,

Be ready to pick or sift out the large chunks of pine or fir bark from the potting soil. You want a smaller particle size for this application.
If you can... also pick out as much of the PEARLITE out of the potting soil as you can (or find some that doesn't have any - good luck with that). That stuff is very 'floaty', and can be incredibly annoying if it keeps coming up and out through your top coat.
STRONGLY recommend you purchase fine or very small particle size aquarium gravel to use as the soil top coat for your potted, aquatic plants. Coarse, Pool Filtration Sand (PFS) will work okay as a large application, substrate top coating. DO NOT use PFS as a top coat for potted plants (It will pack down too tight in a limited size area, preventing nutrient flow and exchange with the water).


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks again.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I got 6 G. balzanii on the way.  Really looking forward to working with this species. I have been eyeing them for a long time.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.....

_*SMACKS TABLE*_

Done!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay then..... That is, SIX Gymnogeophagus balzanii.
At first 'blush'? Yes! The overwhelming temptation is to say..... 'Done! '
Ahhhh, but then that cruel and oh-so-vicious creature called, *"REALITY"* intrudes. And, you begin to wonder.
To question.
Doubt?!!
And, so I ask @Aussieman57, are you a gambler? I ask this (and it IS important), because in your 4 foot long, 90 gallon tank.... there is NO ROOM for error.
No do-overs.
'Mulligans'.
Because there can be - only ONE - male, G. balzanii in your tank. Yep. In a standard 90 gallon tank, the dominant Balzanii is just gonna straight out murder the male competition in there, when near adult sizes are attained.
It could be just like another episode of 'Highlander' or something, yo'. Seriously. Heads are gonna roll! 
-
And, I'm not confident this species will go-the-distance for you, with a less than 1M/4F stocking group. That is: FIVE Cichlids. I mean if you wind up with less than 4 females in your group? It is entirely possible that 'Budfy the Balzanii' is gonna harass all of the female Balzanii kept in with him - to death.
So - with six starting Cichlids, you've got only one extra male Balzanii in that group you can cull out. Are you feeling lucky? Confident that you are purchasing a minimum of 4 females in that starting group?
Whew...... I wouldn't be.
-
Wanna change the order, while you still have a chance? Up the numbers a bit, so you can ultimately wind up with that minimum 1M-4-5F group of G. Balzanii?
I would.
But then again.... I'm not much of a gambler.


----------



## zer0signal (Jan 5, 2021)

I use the EI Method for my tanks, but I'm high Co2 and Lighting (PH Drop of 1 ((7.5 -> 6.5)). I use inert sand, and just clay root tabs.

If i was to do a low tech like you're doing; I would just get clay root tabs and place near the rooted plants, and probably just dose Seachem Flourish. Lighting around 6-8hrs a day, let the plants tell you what they need.

Kept a ton of dwarf cichlids in my planted tanks (Rams, and Apistos) and mostly community fish.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Okay then..... That is, SIX Gymnogeophagus balzanii.
> At first 'blush'? Yes! The overwhelming temptation is to say..... 'Done! '
> Ahhhh, but then that cruel and oh-so-vicious creature called, *"REALITY"* intrudes. And, you begin to wonder.
> To question.
> ...


No gambling here. Talked it over with my supplier and we are going with (1) 4 inch male and they are "trying" to pull (3) 3+ inch females to start. We'll see as we go if I need more females.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Received balzanii today. All arrived healthy & vibrant. Beautiful specimens from my go to supplier as usual. Lights in tank are off & letting them acclimate to their new home. Really happy with decision to go with this species.


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

Looking forward to some photos when they are settled!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Best I can do for now. These are most likely pond raised fish and are still quite shy. Took this shot of male & female together a few days ago. They no longer are exhibiting stress bars and are starting to settle in.







They are starting to get more active now interacting with each other and occasionally chasing the swordtails. The male is very interactive with 2 females that have staked out their tank areas. One female is constantly chased away by the 2 others. Quite a bit of rock cleaning, posturing & dancing going on.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Noticed my 2 dominant females had become more protective of their respective territories and found this this morning. 2 separate spawns...


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My goodness.... That was quick!
3 to 4 inch long _G. balzanii _are totally of a size to begin spawning. Has it been the one, dominant male spawning with both of those females? And, it's gonna get exciting in there when you have a fre-swimming cloud of fry - assuming enough of the eggs got fertilized.... Two spawning sites at the same time?!! I mean, outside of the sub-dominant female, who are they gonna be protecting the fry from in there? The male? 
Wondering if all those eggs and fry will just get cleaned out, or proected and allowed to grow out?


----------



## SUP3RB1RD (Nov 20, 2015)

Gotta love cichlids! "hey, do you know where we are?" --- "who cares! lets lay some eggs" 
Let's hope that male got in on the party 🥳


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

That really was quick!! Will be interesting to see what happens next....


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Dominant male was dancing around with both of them in their spots last night. I just kinda ignored it as I have not even had these guys very long. The only other inhabitants other than the balzanii's are 8 swordtails. Just going to let nature take its' course so the females get the hang of being momma and become better parents. Noticed the eggs this morning while doing a water change. I'm going to go with they like the water & tank conditions. LOL
Another pic of male he is tough to get a good pic of but has some nice coloration...








One of the females tending her eggs...be interesting to see how many are fertile. There are a few white ones.


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

That male looks superb!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Mazan said:


> That male looks superb!


Thanks. The wife has named him "Henry".


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Update. The eggs from female in2nd pic from top are gone. Likely infertile and she has abandoned the spot. Eggs from female in pics with driftwood root have become nice and dark and are fertile. She is still being a good mama.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Well it seems I was wrong in a good way. 2 females are carrying eggs. Male is now courting the one female not holding eggs. Prolific little bugger.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome! _DELAYED_ mouthbrooders, right? So, they're like African Mbuna - only different! And your females now have actual hatched out fry in their mouths now! it's kind of cool how she will help them to hatch first, then just scoops them up into her mouth afterwards to grow out a bit.
And, if you only have 3 females in with that guy? You may have to get another 1, or even 2 more! The males of this species almost NEVER stop harassing the females in inducing them to spawn. This can lead to stress for the females, and could definitely cause problems for you later on.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes they are delayed mouthbrooders. I may grab another female or 2. Observing their behavior the female he is attempting to spawn with now has chased him away a couple of times. The male has not been overly aggressive with any of the females. Hangs around, follows them and some posturing. If anything the females harass each other more chasing each other around when one enters the other females "zone".


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh yeah.... those girls know all about the rather predatory inclinations each of them will naturally have towards eggs laid out so enticingly on those rocks! 
And yes, Senor' Striper is gonna keep growing. Getting stronger and more powerful. And once your ol' boy in there gets up to his 'majority' of around 7 - 8 inches in length, the courtly manners and etiquette he is currently displaying towards his 'ladies in waiting', could diminish rather badly.
_THUG LIFE_?
Whew.... be ready for it.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I always have plan B & C. LOL. Preparing to convert my man cave room to a fish room. Have a lot of stuff to move around first.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh my goodness....


Aussieman57 said:


> Welcome to the insanity.


_'AHEM'_
And so it goes, hmmmm?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, watched "Henry's" 3rd female prepare her rock today and they are spawning as we speak. I would video it but they are somewhat skittish and I don't want to disrupt the spawning process. Fun to watch. So it looks like all 3 females will be carrying. Henry & his harem. LOL


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Female 3 with her brood.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd forgotten just how pretty these little Cichlids are as a species. That girl looks great. Stripes! And she's definitely all puffed up there in defense of her eggs. Awesome.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Female #3 has picked up her eggs and is now mouthbrooding.


----------



## Mazan (Dec 15, 2021)

its amazing that they have all bred so soon after getting them! You are going to be overwhelmed with fry soon...


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

May the strong survive. The rest shall provide nutrition. I like to leave the parents with their clutches until they get really good at raising their young. Then they make outstanding parents down the road. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

First mom so far is doing good with her babies. Releasing them into java moss to feed.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Very cool to watch. She has been scraping off the algae on the glass & then letting them out to feed.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Female # 2 is now letting her fry out to feed. These 2 girls are doing a great job so far.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Pic of both clutches. Rough estimate is @ 100 fry with combined clutches. Tough to get a good pic cause if you get too close they start gathering them into their mama mouths.


----------

